# Disabled newbe



## Sluggo (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello to all, a question to anyone willing to answer.  I'm a 44 yr. male, ex-cop, but now disabled with MS (multiple sclerosis), I can still walk & move "ok" but due to my disease, my balance is shot to you know what.  I have some very basic self defense training from the academy, however that was 15 yrs ago.  Was never a prob cause obviously I always had a quite visible firearm, badge, and radio for as much "back up" that one could ever need.  But now I have none of the above, been around enough to know that one can be assaulted even if you are walking with a cane like myself.  I found that many times that only makes you more of an"easy target" to get assaulted!  So is there a system or training that someone like me can actually do, that doesn't require great balance (which I don't nor ever will get back) that I can use real world to defend myself?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2013)

Many instructors will work with you! It sounds like something tailored specifically to you would be best so you may need a coach more than a teacher. Can you balance well enough to use the cane as a weapon? There's a lot of material for that out there.


----------



## Happy-Papi (Aug 28, 2013)

Sluggo said:


> Hello to all, a question to anyone willing to answer.  I'm a 44 yr. male, ex-cop, but now disabled with MS (multiple sclerosis), I can still walk & move "ok" but due to my disease, my balance is shot to you know what.  I have some very basic self defense training from the academy, however that was 15 yrs ago.  Was never a prob cause obviously I always had a quite visible firearm, badge, and radio for as much "back up" that one could ever need.  But now I have none of the above, been around enough to know that one can be assaulted even if you are walking with a cane like myself.  I found that many times that only makes you more of an"easy target" to get assaulted!  So is there a system or training that someone like me can actually do, that doesn't require great balance (which I don't nor ever will get back) that I can use real world to defend myself?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Dear Sluggo,

This is the first time I have learned about MS and read some wiki about it. Obviously I am no expert but please let me share with you my experience back in high school in hope that this might help in some way. 

I moved to another school during my 3rd year and got grouped up with classmates/students who are doing martial arts. Back then I was also undergoing a specialized paramilitary training while going to school. The story started when a 2nd year student who has disability problems was being bullied and we covered for him and automatically he was adopted in our MA group. He was really interested to learn MA but due to his disability problems and kind nature that he had problems learning. We tried teaching him how to punch and kick but his progress was minimal. We tied lots of techniques and we basically failed. He learned some stuffs but his skills was not enough for real fighting. 

In our paramilitary group, outsiders are off limits but with the blessing of my seniors he was allowed to visit. All my seniors are advance MAist from different arts but we all concentrate on CQC. My seniors studied him and he got a crash course training. Since he was not in total control of his reflexes and also have a bad eyesight and cross eyed, his lesson started with basic grappling and choking. Next was how to use his weight, momentum, elbows, shoulders, headbutts, gouging, biting (face, eyes, ears, lips, tongue, neck, jugular, etc.) and pressure point attacks. Next we brought him to the tunnels and this is where his skills shine. The tunnels are tight, damp and dark and crawling was about 80%. Punching and kicking was not an option but chocking, headlocks, elbow blows, shoulder blows, eye gouging and biting, plus spitting, throwing soil, etc. was the game. To be honest, after doing some manipulation on how he thinks, he was fighting quite effectively. In the tunnels he was constantly elbowing me and tried to claw my face then went for a headlock/chock but I escaped, then he was throwing soil on my face and tried to crawl on top of me and tried to bite my neck (he even bit my shoulder, and that was painful! lol)... He just never stops! After the tunnel, we moved to stick fighting since he sometimes needed a cane to walk. All lessons was basic and straight to the point. Then we moved to knife fighting but we have to do some modifications since he can't hold the knife for long period of time. The solution was duct tape. We duct taped the knife to his hand and all was ok. It was basically grab and strike and strike and grab... and strike x 10 and not much blocking. After all the lessons in brutality, we know that he is now a weapon and time to simmer up and reminded him about the law and about responsibility. He was so happy and thankful for the lessons and time that we gave him plus knowing that he can defend himself in full combat mode if he ever needs to. 

Back at school, he kept his mouth shut about the training and normally hang out with us but this time he was joining short spars. The guys do their normal fighting form and he will just ram/catch their legs and instantly go for a choker. The guys were all amazed. He would take some blows, hug the guy, then a headbutt and then a knee to the groin. The guys noticed that his fighting style became very dirty, simple and effective. One time our friend tried choking him while he was sitting down and he just bit his arm, HAHAHA!

They knew that something is going on since we have lots of similarities on our fighting style but they were all happy for him. Then another year passed and he was still teaching himself how to polish his new found fighting skills through books, movies, learning with us, etc. By the way, after all his training he was still the perfect target for the bullies because he never changed his style. He was still the nice, soft, kind disabled kid who always have a smile for everybody... I've learned that some bullies tried but news goes around fast like wildfire and bullies will think twice when a bully gets rammed to the ground, mounted and constantly elbowed to the face. I graduated and never saw him again but saw his picture in Facebook a while ago and he looks better than ever.

My advice is that you can join MA classes for practice but to be effective again you must look back and remember your police training and work up from there. MA instructors can teach or give you ideas on how to effectively fight but you know your body more than anyone. Or you can also try to learn the skills similar to my story... Understand your weaknesses and modify your fighting style to the style which can benefit you most. Just be crafty and always remember your training. Always remember that simplicity is no.1. A guy who can do 100 magnificent flying kicks is awesome but a ripping bite in the neck can also do serious damage for the bad guys. My story may be brutal but since you were a cop, you know the law. 

PS: I also have problems with my knees and feet but my son and his friends can't take me down yet and they are all advance MAist. They are younger, faster and more fit but when we spar, I often pin them down with dirty fighting or just a thumb on their Adam's apple 

Sorry this has been long but I would really like to know your progress. Peace keepers have a special place in my heart so if ever you need my advice please feel free to send me a message.  Many thanks!


----------



## shaGua (Aug 28, 2013)

Have you thought to look into tai chi or qigong? One of my clients is practcing tai chi, in order to help regain her balance (she has hip replacement). While those are not main practices for self-defense, they are really good at helping people health and mobility wise. Once you have some stability, perhaps a weapon art is more suitable for your situation, such as eskrima.


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2013)

I try to stay away from any real discussions about what style is better than any other for different people.  As people around here will attest, I'm not a BJJ nuthugger.  But, that said, if your balance is shot, you have a VERY REAL need to train in grappling, specifically grappling on the ground.  BJJ will help you ensure you stay in shape, and will also help you leverage your strengths and minimize your weaknesses.  

In addition to the great advice other people have suggested, I'd really recommend you check it out.  There are a lot of schools around now, and it shouldn't be difficult to find a quality school in your area.


----------



## billc (Aug 28, 2013)

If you are looking at self-defense...and depending on where you live and the laws...firearms would be your best bet for self-defense, supplemented by the suggestions from the other posts, especially if you have physical limitations that you have to work around.    As former law enforcement are you allowed to carry a weapon or do you still have to get a concealed carry permit?


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2013)

If it's safe and legal, a gun might not be a bad idea.


----------



## billc (Aug 28, 2013)

And he doesn't have any other issue that might make it unworkable...

Keep in mind, as an adult, you aren't exactly looking at bar fights as a common occurrence.  I'm sure as an officer you have seen what criminal attacks on adults are composed of and you should use that experience as your guide as well.  As an adult, it seems most attacks would be a single armed attacker, or multiple unarmed attackers, who could also have one or more weapons for the attack.  Criminals don't usually attack people unarmed, unless they perceive that they have a real physical advantage over those they attack.  Does this match what you saw as an officer?


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Sluggo. You might find Kempo 5.0 to be useful. Its a self defense art that's big on dirty and effective moves. A good instructor will help you adapt as needed and will prob know a million evil ways you can utilize your cane. 

Tom


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 28, 2013)

You'll find many people here will, not surprisingly, say that their style is just right for you.  They're sincere... but really, the only judge of what you can do is you.  Visit schools, and look at what they're teaching.  Talk to the instructors and be frank about your concerns.  If what they're pushing doesn't ring true against your professional experience, and your own sense of what you're capable of -- go elsewhere.  

Personally, were you to walk into my club, I'd work with you.  We'd figure out together what you can and cannot do (and how things change when your MS is flaring up...), and push you a bit -- but adapt the principles of my art (Bando) to your needs.  Not every teacher can do that...  Just like some great cops are lousy academy instructors or field training officers.


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 29, 2013)

I really liked JKS9199's post. Very cool. U need to find an instructor (and school) that will Work with you. My Teacher made a point of telling me he will work with me to modify things of I had any handicaps. But honestly. If I had issues I think the whole damn school would be up nights trying to help. We really are a team and family. Whatever the system. Go find a crew like that. I suggested my disciplin because they fight "dirty" and don't rely on strength so much. I'm a classic bull rider in build. I'm kinda little in fact. I have poor balance due to an inner ear injury.  

I asked my Insteuctor about you last night. Instructor told me he also has crazy ear probs. no real balance. Yet he rocks. He learned to compensate and manhandled us during sparing. You can for sure learn to manhandle me to. 


Also want to thank you for protecting and serving us Civillians during you time as an officer. Very cool. thank you very much Sir. 

Tom


----------



## skribs (Nov 19, 2013)

You don't have your location posted, but if you are in the United States you might want to check your state and local carry laws.  I know in my state you can open carry a firearm even if you're not a police officer, meaning you would still have that deterrent.

My recommendation would be to avoid arts that emphasize kicking.  I think a linear striking art like Wing Chun would be a good idea (or a ground-fighting art like BJJ, as others have mentioned).


----------



## Tames D (Nov 19, 2013)

There is nothing I can add, except I wish you the best. Be safe.


----------

